# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Per Shqiptaret e Italise

## BenAlbani

Të dashur miq!

Së pari dëshiroj t’ju falenderoj për kohën dhe vëmendjen që do ti dedikoni leximit dhe brendisë së këtij mesazhi. Arsyeja e kesaj teme është e thjeshtë. Unë dëshiroj t’ju ftoj të vlerësoni mundësinë e pjesëmarrjes suaj dhe të familjarëve, miqve dhe të njohurve tuaj, në procesin zgjedhor që do të zhvillohet të Djelën, në datë 14 Tetor 2007 në të gjithë Italinë, përfshi këtu edhe zonën tuaj. 

*Për herë të parë* edhe *Ne* kemi mundësinë të shprehim vullnetin dhe preferencën tonë politike dhe shoqërore, duke *Votuar*. Kjo mund të ndodhë në zgjedhjet e rëndësishme për kryetarin dhe delegatët e asemblesë kushtetuese të Partisë Demokratike Italiane.

*Cfarë është Partia Demokratike Italiane?* 
Partia Demokratike Italiane është një forcë e re politike dhe shoqërore, liberale e progresiste e qendrës së majtë. Ajo është subjekti më i madh politik në Itali dhe një ndër më të rëndësishmit në Europë. Kjo parti e re lind nga vullneti për ta afruar politikën me nevojat dhe kërkesat e shoqërisë së ditëve tona; për t’u dhënë zë dhe hapësira në proceset vendimmarrëse edhe atyre shtresave që deri më sot janë shumë pak, apo aspak të përfaqësuara në politikë. Kështu, Partia Demokratike Italiane është angazhuar formalisht t’ju bëjë vend në gjirin e saj eksponentëve të brezave të rinj, grave po aq sa edhe burrave, si edhe përfaqësuesve të emigrantëve të huaj, të cilët jetojnë e punojnë tashmë prej shumë vitesh në Itali dhe mund të konsiderohen pa frikë, qytetarë të denjë e me të drejta të plota të shoqërisë Italiane.

Vizioni dhe programi i shprehur i kësaj force të re politike është një vizon fitues. Ajo do të jetë kandidatja kryesore për fitimin e zgjedhjeve të reja parlamentare në Itali duke e udhëhequr më pas këtë vend drejt standarteve më të larta Europiane dhe Perëndimore të demokracisë dhe të zhvillimit.

*Pse është e rëndësishme të marrim pjesë?*

Unë mendoj se angazhimi i drejtëpërdrejtë në proceset politike dhe qytetare të vendit ku jetojmë është për ne, qytetarë Shqiptarë të emigruar këtu gjatë këtyre dhjetëvjecarëve të fundit, një gjest mjaft kuptimplotë. Ai dëshmon qartë dëshirën, vullnetin dhe aftësinë tonë për tu integruar plotësisht në shoqërinë Italiane. 

Unë jam i bindur se janë me të vërtetë të shumtë ata qytetarë Shqiptarë të cilët i ndjekin me kujdes e me vëmendje zhvillimet e jetës politike në Itali dhe kanë mendime të pjekura e sugjerime të vlefshme për shumëcka ndodh e ju ndodh në gjirin e shoqërisë Italiane. Problemi është se të gjithë ata që duan ti shprehin mendimin dhe preferencat e tyre janë sot për sot simbolikisht memecë! Kjo për faktin e thjeshtë se atyre u mungon mjeti kryesor shprehës i vullnetit dhe preferencës politike në një sistem demokratik: *E DREJTA E VOTES!*

Për këtë arsye, unë kam vendosur ta shfrytëzoj mundësinë që më është dhënë duke marrë pjesë në votimet e 14 Tetorit dhe kam pranuar të angazhohem personalisht për të bërë të mundur që një numër sa më i madh bashkëatdhetarësh të mitë të veprojnë si unë.

Me shpresë se edhe ju do të ndani po të njejtin mendim dhe vizion, unë ju ftoj sërisht ta shfrytëzoni këtë mundësi për të marrë pjesë në jetën politike të vendit ku jetojmë, duke shfaqur kështu pjekurinë tuaj qytetare e shoqërore.

Ju falenderoj edhe njëherë për kohën dhe vëmendjen tuaj të cmuar.

P.S.
Per me shume informacion: www.partiademokratikeitaliane.wordpress.com

----------


## BenAlbani

Votohet te Dielen, 14 Tetor, nga ora 7.00 deri ne oren 20.00

Mund te votojne te gjithe nenshtetasit Shqiptare qe kane mbushur moshen 16 vjec dhe kane dokumenta te rregullta qendrimi (permesso di soggiorno)

Votuesit duhet te paraqesin nje dokument identifikimi dhe lejen e qendrimit

Cdo votues mund te votoje vetem nje here, ne zonen e tij/saj te rezidences

Studentet Shqiptare mund te votojne gjithashtu, edhe n.q.s. nuk jane rezidente, pasi te jene rregjistruar prane Ufficio Tecnico Amministrativo Provinciale

Skedat me te cilat do te votohet jane dy: njera per Asamblene Kushtetuese Kombetare (e kalter), tjetra per Asamblene Rajonale (gri)

Votohet duke vene vetem nje kryq ne secilen skede

Kontributi minimal per te votuar eshte 1 Euro

----------


## Oni_11111

* UNE NUK VOTOJ* 

dhe motivin duhet ta kuptosh shume mire pse......

----------


## Oni_11111

se harrova te them.....


e keni parasysh kur nje restorant shkon drjet falimentimit sepse nuk i shkon me asnje klient??? cfare ben i zoti i restorantit???? i ndrron emrin dhe i fut ca rregullime per t'ja ndryshuar faqen restorantit. te njejten gje bene edhe me partine demokratike disa politikane te * deshtuar*


shnet e pare.

----------


## BenAlbani

Me vjen keq, Oni, por nuk ndaj me ty te njejten fryme nihilizmi. Analiza jote me duket mjaft e ceket. Nuk mendoj se eshte e mundur, me kete "shembelltyren" tende te restorantit, te paraqesesh procesin e bipolarizmit qe po interson sot gjithe politiken italiane, nga njeri krah ne tjetrin.

Gjithesesi, secili eshte i lire te kete mendimin e tij.

Une deshiroj te sqaroj edhe njehere se thirrja ime per pjesemarrje eshte sa e lidhur me subjektin e ri politik qe po lind, - tek i cili une identifikohem shume me teper sesa ne kolaicionin e qendres se majte, ku politikat e emigracionit i bejne "miqte" tane te vjeter Bossi dhe Fini, - aq edhe me faktin se eshte hera e pare qe emigranteve u jepet e drejta e votes, aktive dhe pasive!! 

Dhe jo vetem kaq!

Eshte hera e pare qe nje subjekt politik i kesaj madhesie e rendesie impenjohet formalisht tu jape te huajve te drejten e votes edhe ne zgjedhjet reale politike.

Me respekt
benalbani

----------


## RedDardan

unè medoja qè vetèm ata qè kanè shtetèsinè italiane mund tè votojnè ?!...

nejse mè mir kèshtu :buzeqeshje: 

dje votova unè dhe nèna ime pèr *Di Pietro* ( italia dei valori ) :buzeqeshje: 
po duket se sna paska ecè mirè ne tè dyve.... :i terbuar:

----------

